# Ivy's Tongue after the Paper Shredder!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well here it is. Ivy's new tongue! Oh, and I through one in of Lux for the hell of it!

Here's what did it.









Here's how it looks now after a week. 









Just one of Lux.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

That's not too bad. At least it didn't have to stitched. Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG poor baby .... hugs for Ivy and tons and tons of smooches ..... I'm so glad she's ok aside from the tongue damage ..

Lux is a handsome fellow ...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ooow. owwwwww, OOOOOWWWWW, poor baby! Geez that looks painful but being the troopers that they are, shell never let you know.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

HOLY S*** Fink!!! No wonder the bleeding was so bad. Dude, I thought MAYBE one good solid cut did it. At least she's feeling better. I know you're keeping it unplugged now, but how do the dogs act when walking by it?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> ooow. owwwwww, OOOOOWWWWW, poor baby! Geez that looks painful but being the troopers that they are, shell never let you know.


Here she is today acting like the little psycho that she is. You'd never know anything happened to her.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> I know you're keeping it unplugged now, but how do the dogs act when walking by it?


It's in the trash!!!!!!! We'll be buying a new one this week that will ONLY BE PLUGGED IN during usage!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow that toung looks awefull
poor girl!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

POOOOOOR IVYYY!!! OMG!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> You'd never know anything happened to her.


LOL, other than the fingers on her tongue! Aghahahaha!!! I'm sorry man, I had to.
She sure is purdy bruh, what lines are in her? I noticed a little white on her cheek, is that hair regrowth? My red/brown bitch is the only dog that I've seen that gets cut up and grows the hair back white, if we're talking about the bad cuts/bites.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> I noticed a little white on her cheek, is that hair regrowth? My red/brown bitch is the only dog that I've seen that gets cut up and grows the hair back white, if we're talking about the bad cuts/bites.


The white on her cheek is Lux's spit! They were running around the backyard going nuts right before I shot the photo. Ivy is sired by Lux's brother from the same breeding just done a little over two years earlier and the bitch was Castillo breed. Bottom line heavy Castillo but if you go back in the peds it's Hemphill, Hammonds and Wallace.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh gosh that looks gnarley! i'm glad she's obviously feeling fine, though! goodness that just looks ... crazy! HAHA.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

danggg...poor girl.

kinda gives her even more of a poison ivy-y look. lol.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That poor, poor baby.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Poor Ivy glad she is doing well


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

All I can say is OMG!!!! That is gnarly looking I am glad that she is doing better.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> The white on her cheek is Lux's spit!


Aghahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! *gasps* haAHAHAHHAHAHAHhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! Okay man, thanks for that!:rofl:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Holy Crap! That is brutal! I am glad she seems none the worse for wear but holy heck that looks like a massacre!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

that hurts to look at!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW, I am happy is ok, poor baby!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> danggg...poor girl.
> 
> kinda gives her even more of a poison ivy-y look. lol.


haha good one!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ooooweee! What did ya'll do to stop the bleeding?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

poor BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

: ( : (


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a nasty boo boo for sure. I think I am gonna need a drink after looking at that. Glad she is doing better. She doesn't even seem bothered by it!

Just tell everyone that she is into body modification.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

wow poor thing! I'm glad she is ok.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG!!!! POOR BABY! That is just horrible! I'm glad she is feeling better and she looks to be happy!


----------



## herdsm (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, that's CRAZY! Glad she is overall okay - aside from the tongue!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!! That's all I can even think right now brutal


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy #%&@. Glad she still has most of her tongue


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> That is a nasty boo boo for sure. I think I am gonna need a drink after looking at that. Glad she is doing better. She doesn't even seem bothered by it!
> 
> Just tell everyone that she is into body modification.


:rofl::rofl: :woof:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Shit man, ouch.


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

whoa thats seriously messed up poor thing......looks like she isnt even aware its there


----------

